# HP C6180 driver problems



## roylee77 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi guys,

i am in a right mess, i am new to the macs and i have bought the macbook with MAC OS 10.4 pre-installed. (Tiger OS i think)

i have also bought the HP C6180 printer with it (Wireless)

i have joined the printer to the router succesfully and installed the HP software on my MAC. 

Whenever i go to add the printer to the printer utility, it finds the wireless printer on 192.168.x.x but it will not find a driver for it and cannot install it.

All i am getting is a BONJOUR and says "there was an error when trying to add your printer"

I have tried the software CD that came with the printer and also downloaded the latest version from HP but still no joy

i have tried adding my windows xp laptop to this and there is no problems at all.

Can anyone please help me, this mac and printer cost a lot of money and i feel gutted


Cheers


----------



## nexusxox (Apr 20, 2007)

Did you try to connect the printer directly first and then connect to it wirelessly. Also uninstall the driver that came with the cd and make sure it is a mac driver on the cd. Then try to install the new mac driver. Also check the port that you are connecting the printer to, making sure that other devices are working and that it is active and not disabled.


----------

